# Paint protection film / Clear wrap



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all 

Has anyone got PPF installed on your cars and what are your experiences and cost. 

Reason is my car cover which i have used on and off since new (2 years) is showing clear signs that its going to mess up the paintwork and already has caused some around the edges of the vehicle. 

My car (R33 GTR) is now going in for a detail and ceramic coating to make it look fresh again but i don't want the cover to mess up so i want to get a clear wrap or PPF without getting ripped off. I don't know much about it but apparently they come in kits and not made for skylines and 3M don't sell a vinyl wrap in clear :s

What do you think will be the best for me as i pretty much want most of the car wrapped including lights and wheels (Nismo lmgt1) 

I know you get what you pay for but i don't mind it looking abit crap as long as it can protect the car for more than 5 years until i get a garage. 

Let me know any thoughts on this?


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Btw i'll be attending the last GTROC meet at Ace so if anyone has PPF on there car i would like to see it


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

PPF is pretty good and there are some good shops out there that do some tidy jobs.

There's a guy I follow on Instagram quite well known for his bagged Focus RS (new 4wd one). Had a shop do a full PFF coverage on his car. I think the film is custom cut for each panel beforehand before its actually applied.

I try dig up the shop he used if it helps give you more direction.

We also use PPF on our McLarens on areas prone to stone chips (front bumpers, lower section of the doors etc) before they get dispatched.


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

jnoor said:


> PPF is pretty good and there are some good shops out there that do some tidy jobs.
> 
> There's a guy I follow on Instagram quite well known for his bagged Focus RS (new 4wd one). Had a shop do a full PFF coverage on his car. I think the film is custom cut for each panel beforehand before its actually applied.
> 
> ...


Thankyou


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Place is called Midlands Car Care (insta: @midlandscarcare).

They measured the guys car before applying the PPF and looking at how much pride the guy takes with his RS Im sure theyre pretty good at what they do.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Come see me at the Ace!

I have a full PPF on the N-attack.
It has saved the car's paint on several occasions!


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Come see me at the Ace!
> 
> I have a full PPF on the N-attack.
> It has saved the car's paint on several occasions!


Will do


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Experience is good... my whole front end has next to no damage, can only imagine the PPF is doing it's job!
Costs... it's not cheap wherever you go, but worthwhile? Yes, I think I'll always budget the cost of PPF in my weekend car purchase going forward


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Just sent of a bunch of emails to different companies and wanting to hear back some quotes. 

I spoke to my friend and they said the best kits are the ones that come pre cut to shape the car as a package which is commonly used on high end cars but i doubt such kit has been made for the R33 skyline. This would mean i would use universal film however he wouldn't recommend it as they cut on the car and this is not ideal on the skyline. 

Ive tried contacting some people on Instagram who have PPF fitted on normal cars to see how it was put on. 

I guess will have to wait and see what response i get back. 

--

My plan is to get the car detailed/paint corrected to the highest standard that can be done on 1997 Nissan paint & apply the film and let it last for a couple years or if the PPF cant happen then i would get a stage 1 detail and full ceramic coat and hope for the best.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Good places will have the capability to measure your car before they cut or apply any PPF.

The Midlands Car Care I mentioned do the same and did so with the Focus RS that they did (btw the guy in instagram is "g4ffa"). 

I understand the personal preference of not wanting the film cut at the same time it is being applied, I'd be the same tbh.


----------



## XPEL (Sep 26, 2017)

*Say Yes to PPF*



Azyzz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone got PPF installed on your cars and what are your experiences and cost.
> 
> ...


Paint Protection Film and Ceramic Coatings are the best way to protect your car these days aside from just not driving it but where's the fun in that. 

For the ceramic coating, just make sure this is done only AFTER paint protection film as the PPF should always be applied first. You can also have them ceramic coat your wheels to make them easier to clean. 

For the paint protection film installation, as you mentioned there aren't patterns available for your car. That said, it can still be protected. You just need to track down someone in your area that is comfortable with custom installations. So call a couple shops and tell them about your car, send them pictures, and even ask to see examples of their work so you can judge their quality and customer service first hand.

For paint protection film coverage we would recommend getting the entire front end including the full fenders, full hood, front bumper, side mirrors and headlights done. These areas tend to take the most beating. Protecting the side rocker panels is another common place to have film installed due to the tires throwing stones up along the side and potentially damaging those panels.

Hope this info helps, let us know if we can answer any other questions.


----------

